
China passes controversial cybersecurity law - noescape
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/china-passes-controversial-cybersecurity-law/ar-AAjZkv8
======
bemmu
"...three years in prison for writing defamatory messages that are re-posted
500 times or more. They can also be jailed if offending posts are viewed more
than 5,000 times.

First time one of those "if 1000 people like this, then..."-style posts
actually holds true.

